# Dwarf Hairgrass Frustrations



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

My DHG just isn't growing well, in fact, it appears to be mostly dead. It is yellowish for the most part, with some bright green, healthy stems growing as well. I'm not sure if it just died off due to adjusting to my tank, or if I'm doing something wrong.

I have Fluval Stratrum substrate, 2 Fluval 13 watt lights w/ a 12 hour photoperiod, dosing Excel, Flourish, and Iron. My only live inhabitants are my betta and a few snails (not sure what kind, they came with plants). The healthy dhg growth is VERY healthy looking, the rest looks terrible. All my other plants look ok. 

So is my dhg just adjusting?


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

CO2 will help bettas do not create much they make those things that add CO2 . How big is the tank? Putting the ferts in the gravel helps. What is the temp? Adding ferts more often will help when my tank was looking bare added root tabs and livid ferts and the plants grew even bigger.


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

Excel is liquid CO2, Flourish and Iron are both ferts. Temp is around 78 right now, I'm going to be adding a heater in soon as the tank won't be able to hold that temp for much longer, as it gets colder. I was told not to add roots tabs in yet as the substrate is nutrient rich. The tank was set up less than 2 months ago.


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

How big I am pretty sure two watts per gallon is dwarf hair grass.


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

Tank is just under 8g.


----------



## Oldfishlady (Mar 1, 2010)

How long have the poor looking DHG been planted and how deep are they planted...I have found with most of your rosette plants that their crown needs to be above the substrate line. It is better to plant them too shallow than too deep.

What is the kelvin on the light bulb and how old are the bulbs. Where are the plants located in relation to the light source itself-directly under...etc....

Good that you are on a 12h/day PP...and I agree, with the nutrient rich substrate you shouldn't need any root tabs or even too much ferts for that matter. Are you changing the water between adding ferts and what are the water changes...how much and how often in the filtered 8gal.

Can you post a pic....


----------



## ChoclateBetta (Jul 22, 2012)

I say more lighting will help.


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

I'm doing a 40% (ish) water change once a week, followed by a fert dosing. 

Light is 6500k I think. I'm 90% sure. I know the light is pretty popular for planted tanks. Bulbs are around 2 months old. 

I'm not sure how deep I planted them. I'll try to post some photos tomorrow.

The DHG has been planted for 2 weeks maybe? I'm really wondering if it is just dying off from adjusting. The healthy stuff looks great and is growing well. 

Thanks!


----------



## kfryman (Nov 7, 2011)

Fluval was messaged by a member on another forum I was on, there are little to no nutrients in the substrate. I put 3 root tabs in my 5.5 gallon tank and my DHG is looking nice. I'm not sure if it is that I have actual CO2? Not sure. I would get potassium, nitrogen, and phosphorus to achieve good growth as well. NPKs are vital in a higher tech tank.

How long has the dhg been in the tank and have you trimmed it? That promotes horizontal growth.


----------



## Sundancex (Feb 24, 2012)

It's been in the tank a little over 2 weeks. I trimmed it once, yes. There is definitely some new growth popping up.

I do have some root tabs. I'll put a few in tonight. I'm also going to take out some of my floaters as I think that is blocking too much light from getting to the DHG. 

To be honest, I really know nothing about planted tanks, everything I'm learning is completely new. If I got these ferts, NPKs...would it tell me on the bottle how to dose?

What about CO2? Can I set that up inexpensively? I am on a tight budget here unfortunately, being a poor college student and all. :lol::roll:


----------

